# Newbie Question-please help =)



## design guy (Dec 30, 2001)

I have a question about the hobbit/lotr I read and saw the anima. version of the hobbit as well as the cartoon LOTR. Is the dragon Bilbo kills in the hobbit the evil spirit in LOTR? There are many simmilarities.


----------



## Tulidian (Dec 30, 2001)

I, and probably many other people on this forum, suggest you read LotR books. I suppose this isn't a very bad theory if you have never read the books, but I can tell you that "the evil spirit" assuming you mean Sauron, is definatly not the spirit of the dragon Smaug. Read em, learn em, love em . And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 13, 2002)

The Evil spirit in LOTR (Sauron)
is the Necromancer that Gandalf left to deal with 
when he left Bilbo & Co. at the edge of Mirkwood. in the Hobbit


----------



## Eogthea (Jan 13, 2002)

Good theory, but no. And I thought the necromancer Gandalf expelled from Mirkwood was different from Sauron. Ooh, I must be losing my touch.


----------



## Walter (Jan 13, 2002)

Eogthea,


> And I thought the necromancer Gandalf expelled from Mirkwood was different from Sauron


This is from Appendix B (The Tale Of Years) in LotR:
_"*2941* Thorin Oakenshield and Gandalf visit Bilbo in the Shire. Bilbo meets Smeagol-Gollum and finds the Ring. The White Council meets; Saruman agrees to an attack on Dol Guldur, since he now wishes to prevent Sauron from searching the River. Sauron having made his plans abandons Dol Guldur. The Battle of the Five Armies in Dale. Death of Thorin II. Bard of Esgaroth slays Smaug. Dain of the Iron Hills becomes King under the Mountain (Dain II)."_

The _Necromancer_ "expelled" from Mirkwood was indeed Sauron, though it seems he left there voluntarily...


----------

